# Looking up previous comments you made on someone's art



## CrowleyHead (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey, is there a way that one can trace their old comments they leave on art to the art? I ask because I lost track of a certain artist and their project that I commented on, and it's been driving me nuts.


----------



## Teal (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Looking Up Your Own Shouts*

I don't think there is. And there is always the chance that the art or the comment was deleted.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Looking Up Your Own Shouts*

I thought for a second this was a repeat of this one

But anyway, If your referring to comments on a submission, or journal, then no, unfortunatly there isn't anyway to go back through them.



TealMoon said:


> I don't think there is. And there is always the chance that the art or the comment was deleted.



Ah I hadn't thought of that, it is entirely possible, as TealMoon said, that the origninal comment/journal/submission was deleted and therefore no longer available anywhere.


----------



## Teal (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Looking Up Your Own Shouts*

If you remember what the art looked like you could do a search and try to find it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Looking back for previous comments you made on someone's art*

I edited the OP title for clarity.


----------



## CrowleyHead (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Looking Up Your Own Shouts*



TealMoon said:


> If you remember what the art looked like you could do a search and try to find it.



I've been struggling with that; see, I believe the art's been deleted, so I wanted to see if maybe the artist themselves were around, but I don't have their name saved. And trying to find the artwork in question is tricky, because I don't know the specific 'style' per se that it's under, nor necessarily if the artist has it under the 'right' species. Little annoying things like that.


----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Looking Up Your Own Shouts*



CrowleyHead said:


> I've been struggling with that; see, I believe the art's been deleted, so I wanted to see if maybe the artist themselves were around, but I don't have their name saved. And trying to find the artwork in question is tricky, because I don't know the specific 'style' per se that it's under, nor necessarily if the artist has it under the 'right' species. Little annoying things like that.


 Well what did the picture involve? If you remember that you could still try a search, but instead of just FA try a google search. If you find it elsewhere there is a chance you can figure out who the artist is.


----------



## CrowleyHead (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Looking Up Your Own Shouts*



TealMoon said:


> Well what did the picture involve? If you remember that you could still try a search, but instead of just FA try a google search. If you find it elsewhere there is a chance you can figure out who the artist is.



Hmmm. Let me see...

It was a female TF involving a dragon suit of some kind, with every part of her body covered save for her neck up by the costume, giving her an anthro-like appearance. The art style was involving computer editing, but I don't know the exact term of the artwork style. Half-Digitally Animated, half regular art, with an anime sort of influence?

I just remember the author mentioned that he'd built a concept involving monster costume TFs and a sort of story setting built around it. However, he/she didn't mention more and/or I lost track of the artist and their work soon after.

I don't remember a name for the artwork or the artist, which makes matters all the more difficult.


----------

